# Der Dschungel der verschiedenen Filterarten :-(



## melemel (7. Sep. 2005)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde, 

unser Filter am Teich reicht zur Zeit zwar noch, aber die Fische werden ja wachsen und dann werden wir einen besseren brauchen. 
Ich bin nun schon soweit, das ich zum kommenden Frühjahr/Sommer 2006 bereits einen neuen Filter am Teich haben will. 
Jedoch macht mich der "Filter-Dschungel" ganz verrückt   
Da gibt es Rieselfilter, Druckfilter, Schwerkraftfilter, Mehrkammerfilter und Patronenfilter. Der Name Vortex fällt auch des öfteren. Vom Druckfilter wird mir abgeraten aber warum? Ich hab gerade gegoogelt und auch hier mal die Suchmaschine angeschmissen, doch nichts brauchbares gefunden, was mir den Unterschied und die Brauchbarkeit dieser ganzen Filterarten erklärt. Und dann die Preisunterschiede! Filter über 1000 Euro finde ich schon echt teuer! Bei Ebay gibt es z.B. solche Angebote: http://cgi.ebay.de/Koi-5-Kammer-GFK...ryZ84143QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Was spricht gegen solch einen Filter? Bei Ebay gibt es sogar nen Biotec 10.1 für fast 280 Euro im Angebot. Das ist doch gut oder nicht?

Selber bauen werde ich auf jeden Fall nicht. Wir haben nicht den Platz verschiedene Regentonnen am Teich unter zu bringen. Aber dennoch ist die Qual der Wahl soooo riesig  :? könnt ihr mich ein wenig aufklären? 

Viele Grüße aus dem sonnigen, warmen Norden
Mel


----------



## olafkoi (7. Sep. 2005)

Hi Melanie
Und das ist das Prob

Verwirrende Angaben ! lese dir den Text durch zu spass das steht für Teiche bis 40000 ltr und ganz unten für Koiteiche bis 20000 ltr. und das Ohne Vortex sprich ohne Vorabscheidung ?

gruß 

Olaf


----------



## olafkoi (7. Sep. 2005)

*Als kleine Ergänzung*

Re Hi 
Hier mal die schnelle Kopie eines Infoblattes welches ich mal geschrieben habe.

Filtertechnik, viele Alternativen, ein Ziel

Vieles wird über die Filtertechnik geschrieben, sowohl über die Filterart, als auch über die Dimensionen, die so ein System aufzuweisen hat. Doch was ist nun richtig, welches System passt zu meinem Teich und wieviel Geld muss ich investieren um ein gut funktionierendes System zu haben? Fragen über Fragen und je mehr man sich mit diesem Thema beschäftigt, desto mehr Fragen kommen auf. Auch hinterlassen viele sogenannte Fachhändler nicht gerade den besten Eindruck, wenn man Sie mit artspezifischen Fragen löchert. Oftmals sind Sie überfordert und kennen noch nicht einmal ihre eigene Produktpalette. Meist kommt man nach so einem Kundengespräch verwirrter heraus, als man hinein gegangen ist. 
Mit diesem Artikel möchte ich einmal auf die Grundanforderungen, die ein Filtersystem leisten muss aufmerksam machen. Außerdem möchte ich Ihnen ein Filtersystem aufzeigen, dass sich in der Praxis bei mir schon über Jahre bewährt hat. Vielleicht hilft dieser Artikel, einige Fragen zu beantworten. Sicherlich ist auch dieses System nicht das “Non-Plus-Ultra“ der Filtertechnik, aber welcher Koiliebhaber kann ein solches System schon sein Eigen nennen? Die Devise lautet eher: “Erlaubt ist, was funktioniert“, egal ob Eigenbau oder eine teuer erstandene Komplettlösung.
Nun, zuerst müssen wir uns im Klaren darüber sein, was so ein Filtersystem leisten muss. Jeder antwortet dann auf diese Frage immer mit dem selben Satz: “Der Dreck, den meine Koi produzieren muss aus dem Wasser raus!“ Welcher Neuling hat sich denn überhaupt mal Gedanken darüber gemacht, welche Arten von Schmutz sich da so im Teich ansammeln und ob der Dreck immer von den Koi ist?
Was finden wir denn alles so im Teich, was da eigentlich nicht hinein gehört? 
Zuerst mal den Kot der Koi, Pflanzenreste, Laub, Algen, Futterreste und vieles mehr. Diese Dinge allesamt muss mein Filter aus dem Wasser nehmen, denn ich will ja sauberes und gutes Wasser für meine Lieblinge haben. Diese Dinge kann ich mit dem Auge erkennen, doch was ist mit den im Wasser gelösten Stoffen wie Ammonium, Nitrit, Nitrat, Phosphat, Eisen.... usw., wie bekomme ich die aus dem Wasser heraus? 
Nun, ich werde Ihnen noch beschreiben, wie ich so ein Filtersystem sehe.
Wir haben nun also festgestellt, dass ein Filter mehrere Arbeitsschritte leisten muss. Zum einen muss er Grobpartikel (diese Aufgabe übernimmt der mechanische Filter) aus dem Wasser nehmen und zum anderen auch Giftstoffe (diese Arbeit soll der biologische Filter übernehmen) abbauen. 
Oftmals wird dann von einem sogenannten “Mehrkammerfilter“ gesprochen. In der Speisefischzucht haben sich neben der ständigen Frischwasserzufuhr solche Mehrkammerfilter bewährt.
Wie ist so ein System nun aufgebaut?
In der Koihaltung wird dieses System meist folgendermaßen aufgebaut, wobei das Wasser immer von grob nach fein den Filter durchläuft.
Zuerst der Vorabscheider, er besteht entweder aus einer sogenannten Absetzkammer, einem Vortex oder Siebsystem (z.B. Estrosieve). Es folgt dann die erste Schmutzkammer (meist bestückt mit Bürsten), anschließend die nächste Kammer (meist Japanmatten), gefolgt von der sogenannten Biokammer (bestückt mit Zeolith, Gletscherrock, Bioballs, Lavagranulat und / oder sonstigem Material zur biologischen Klärung).
Was muß man nun beachten? 
Die einzelnen Filterabteile müssen ihre Aufgabe auch bewältigen, so dass zum Schluss in der Biokammer auch keine Schmutzpartikel mehr ankommen, sondern nur noch die Giftstoffe, die im Wasser gelöst sind. 
Was muß nun der Biofilter leisten? 
Er dient zum Abbau der Schadstoffe im Wasser. Er soll eine Belastung des Wassers mit Ammonium und Nitrit verhindern, da diese Stoffe bei den Koi massive Schäden an inneren Organen und den Kiemen verursachen können. 
Wie entstehen diese Stoffe überhaupt? 
Die Koi nehmen Nahrung auf, verdauen diese zum Teil mehr oder weniger gut und scheiden dann das Endprodukt, sprich den Kot aus. Dieser Kot wird durch Bakterien, wie alles andere organische Material (Pflanzenreste, Laub, Algen... usw.) abgebaut. Es entsteht ein sogenannter Faulprozess bei dem diese Stoffe entstehen (hervorgerufen durch anaerobe Bakterien). Diese Stoffe werden durch andere Bakterien (aerobe Bakterien) unter der Hilfe von Sauerstoff wieder umgebaut. Es wir hier von einem Oxidationsverfahren gesprochen, wodurch diese sogenannten nitrifizierenden Bakterien unter der Anbindung von Sauerstoff aus Ammonium, Nitrit und schließlich das weniger fischgiftige Nitrat entsteht. Also soll die Biokammer aus den giftigen Stoffen (Ammonium und Nitrit), das weniger giftige Nitrat machen. Nun ist aber immer noch Nitrat, Phosphat und Eisen im Wasser. 
Wie bekomme ich nun diese Stoffe heraus? 
Wer sich mit Wasserpflanzen etwas auskennt, der weiß, dass gerade diese Stoffe als Dünger für die Pflanzen dienen. Will man nun nicht gerade die Algen düngen, die man ja im Teich nicht haben will, so setzt man Konkurrenzpflanzen ein. Am besten man läßt das Wasser erst durch einen Pflanzenfilter oder einen gut bepflanzten Wasserfall laufen, bevor es in den Teich zurückgelangt. 
Als Wasserpflanzen sind dabei sehr gut der Rohrkolben, die Teichbinse, Wasserlilie und Seerose geeignet. Unter Wasser kann man Harnkraut und Wasserpest einsetzen. Es gibt aber auch noch unzählig mehr Wasserpflanzen die sich dafür eignen. Einfach mal in einem Fachbuch blättern oder einen guten Botaniker aufsuchen und um Rat fragen.
Jetzt etwas zum Thema Algen:
Man unterscheidet in einem Koiteich zwischen Schwebealgen (Braun- und Grünalge) und den sogenannten Fadenalgen, die es auf eine beachtliche Länge von mehreren Metern bringen können.
Wie kann ich diese Algen aus meinem Teich entfernen und /  oder  am Wachstum hindern? 
Wie schon vorher beschrieben kann man dies durch die Entfernung der Nährstoffe durch die Konkurrenzpflanzen, was aber oftmals nicht gelingt. Die Bekämpfung der Schwebealgen ist relativ einfach. Mit einer UVC- Lampe (Ultra-Violett-Clearing) kann man ohne größere Probleme diese Algenarten bekämpfen. Das ultraviolette Licht degeneriert die Schwebealgen. Sie können sich nicht mehr teilen und somit nicht mehr vermehren. Zusätzlich wird ihre Oberfläche verändert. Sie werden klebrig und verklumpen zu größeren Dreckteilchen, die besser im Filter zurückgehalten werden können. Als Faustregel gelten dabei 1 bis 2 Watt Leistung pro 1000 Liter Teichwasser. 
Die Haltbarkeit einer UVC-Röhre beträgt meistes ein Jahr. Ihre Leistung wird durch den normalen Verschleiß von Stunde zu Stunde geringer. Nach einem Jahr sollte man die Röhre tauschen, da sie soviel an Leistung eingebüßt hat, dass sie nicht mehr effektiv arbeitet. Zusätzlich gilt, dass je langsamer das Wasser durch die UVC geleitet wird auch die Effektivität der Lampe steigt. Also verwendet man die UVC in einem sogenannten Bypass-System. Ein zusätzlicher Effekt ist die Vernichtung von Bakterien, also wird solch eine Lampe auch den Bakteriendruck in ihrem Teich vermindern. Aber, durch die Durchflussrate an Wasser und durch die geringe Leistung der meisten UVC-Geräte ist dieser Effekt eher zu vernachlässigen.
Mit den Fadenalgen sieht die Geschichte etwas anders aus. Diese Algen wachsen nur bei idealen Wasserbedingungen, also genau bei dem Wasser, was wir in einem guten Koiteich haben wollen. Doch eine Schwäche haben diese Algen, sie wachsen nur ab einem pH-Wert von ca. 7.4, und diese Schwäche nutzen wir aus. Wenn wir also keine Fadenalgen haben wollen, so müssen wir den pH-Wert einfach unter 7.4 halten. Nur wie macht man das? Man kann dies mit verschiedenenen Mittelchen, die im Koibereich angeboten werden versuchen. Doch von diesen Dingen halte ich persönlich nichts. 
Am besten funktioniert das Ganze, wenn man eine elektronische pH-Wert-Steuerung einbaut. Diese hält mit der Hilfe von Salzsäure den pH-Wert konstant. Wie das Ganze genau funktioniert können Sie gerne in einem persönlichen Gespräch bei mir erfahren. Das Ganze hier zu beschreiben würde einen abendfüllenden Roman ergeben.
Nun zum Thema Pumpen:
Eine Filterstation sollte immer mit zwei Pumpen ausgestattet werden. Der Grund dafür liegt auf der Hand. Sollte einmal eine Pumpe ausfallen, so arbeitet die zweite Pumpe nach wie vor. Der Filter hat dann zwar nicht mehr die volle Leistung aber er funktioniert wenigstens noch und die Biologie in dem Filter, sprich die nitrifizierenden Bakterien sterben nicht ab. Nach dem Reparaturtausch der defekten Pumpe hat dann das System schnell wieder seine volle Leistung und der Filter muss nicht wieder neu eingefahren werden. Die Leistung der Pumpen richtet sich nach der Teichgröße wobei dabei gilt, dass das komplette Teichvolumen wenigstens alle zwei Stunden einmal durch den Filter laufen sollte.
Noch etwas zum Thema zusätzliche Belüftung:
Einer zusätzlichen Belüftung des Filters kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Wie ich vorher schon erwähnt habe, ist die Umwandlung von Ammonium in Nitrit und danach in Nitrat ein Oxidationsprozeß. Das heißt, die nitrifizierenden Bakterien verbrauchen zu diesem Abbau der Schadstoffe Sauerstoff. Wenn eine Belüftung angeschlossen wird, so sollte sie aber da plaziert werden, wo auch die Bakterien am effektivsten arbeiten, also in der Biokammer. In allen anderen Kammern hat die Belüftung eigentlich keinen besonderen Nutzen. 
Eine Belüftung im Teich bringt eigentlich nicht sehr viele Vorteile, besser wäre da schon ein Sauerstoffgenarator, der elektronisch gesteuert, die Sättigung des Teichwassers mit Sauerstoff bei 95 bis 98 Prozent hält.
Nun zum Schluß noch ein paar Faustregeln, die sich in der Koihaltung etabliert haben.
Die Größe des Filters richtet sich nicht nur nach dem Wasservolumen sondern auch nach dem Fischbesatz, denn danach richtet sich der Verschmutzungsgrad des Teiches. Ein Beispiel ist dabei das eingebrachte Futter in den Teich. Als Faustregel sollten in einem Teich pro 1000 Liter Wasser ca. 20 cm Fisch schwimmen. Bedenken Sie, dass die Koi recht groß werden, also lieber ein paar weniger Koi halten als zu viele Koi. Als nächstes sollte der Filter ca. ein drittel des Gesamtvolumens aufweisen. Dies bezieht sich natürlich auf den Gesamtfilter, inklusive Pflanzenfilter und Bachlauf. Wie schon beschrieben ist es immer ratsam zwei Pumpen einzusetzen. 
Die Leistung der Pumpen sollte das komplette Teichvolumen wenigsten alle zwei Stunden einmal durch den Filter befördern. Eine UVC-Lampe ist eigentlich immer ratsam. Ich habe noch nicht erlebt, dass irgendein Teichbesitzer mal negative Erfahrungen mit solch einer Lampe gemacht hat. Sie sollte aber immer in einem Bypass-System laufen, denn nur bei einer geringeren Durchflussrate arbeitet diese Lampe effektiv. Elektronische Teichsteuerung, also Mess- und Regeltechnik am Koiteich halte ich persönlich für eine gute Sache, nur sind diese Dinge nicht gerade billig. Außerdem gehört auch schon etwas an Erfahrung in der Koihaltung dazu, um diese Steuereinheiten auch richtig zu nutzen.
Zum Schluss ist nur noch zu sagen, dass sich in der Filterbranche doch schon viel getan hat. Ob man nun selber einen Filter baut, oder ein fertiges Produkt bestellt hängt nicht nur von der eigenen Geschicklichkeit, sondern auch von den finanziellen Möglichkeit des Einzelnen ab.


----------



## Annett (7. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Ihr beiden.


Ganz schön viel Lesestoff Olaf ;-)

@ Melanie,
wichtig bei einem guten __ Filtersystem ist eine gute Vorabscheidung der Schmutz- und Kotpartikel!
Diese setzen sonst über kurz oder lang den eigentlichen Filter zu.
Mit eigentlichen Filter meine ich eine möglichste große Besiedlungsfläche für die hilfreichen Bakterien.
Dafür komme einige Materialien in Frage...
Eine riesige Besiedlungsfläche schaffst Du natürlich, wenn Bodensubstrat im Teich liegt.. und nicht nur die blanke Folie!
Ich würde mein Hauptaugenmerk auf eine geringe Wartungsintensität und eine möglichst große Besiedlungsfläche legen. 
Die Wartungsintensität eines Filters mit vernünftiger Vorabscheidung ist wesentlich geringer als bei einem Filter, der ohne arbeiten muß.
Zu Wartung gehört das Reinigen des Vorabscheiders und 1-2mal im Jahr des eigentlichen Filters (so sollte es normalerweise laufen.. manche müssen auch gar nicht reinigen-> umso besser).

Einen Biot.. kannst Du getrost vergessen.
Ich selbst besitze einen Biot..18. Der hat sogar eine eingebaute Vorabscheidung (Screenex), nur taugt die nicht wirklich viel. 
Vor allem im Frühjahr hat man andauernd Ärger mit einem verstopften Sieb, was dann doch das Wasser ungereinigt in den Biobereich des Filters passieren läßt.
Für fast den gleichen Preis hätte ich einen Patronenfilter haben können (selbst gebaut)... mit mehr Besiedlungsfläche! Und ein paar Euro obendrauf, und man bekommt noch eine auf Dauer funktionstüchtige Vorabscheidung hin...

Damit Du trotz Fischbesatz einigermaßen klares Wasser im Teich hast, mußt Du sehr viele Pflanzen einsetzen. 
Nur diese schaffen die stickstoffhaltigen Abbauprodukte der Koi aus dem Wasser. 
Eine UVC-Lampe doktert nur an den Symptomen... Man sollte aber immer die Ursache beheben, nicht die Symptome!
Sollten Deine Koi die Pflanzen als schmackhaftes Futter entdeckt haben, hilft tatsächlich nur der von Olaf erwähnte Pflanzenfilter.

Mit einer pH-Wertsteuerung wäre ich sehr vorsichtig! Sowas gehört nur in ganz erfahrene Hände... ganz schnell schafft man sich damit ein Wasser mit ungenügender Kh... welches ruckzuck einen Säuresturz hinlegt. 
Und dann ist es um jegliche Fische geschehen!

Was spricht eigentlich gegen den Selbstbau bei Dir/Euch?
Hast Du/Dein Männe (Ihr beide) zwei linke Hände? Oder fehlt die Zeit... 
Thorsten wird sich sicherlich noch zu Wort melden. Auch er ist ein Biot.. 18 - Besitzer... und hat sich erst dieses Jahr einen Patronenfilter selbst gebaut.


----------



## olafkoi (7. Sep. 2005)

So und jetzt mal die Filtertypen:







oben ein Reihenvortex 5 Kammer Filter für Teiche bis 35000 Ltr. und Koiteiche bis 20000 Ltr. größe 225*80*93 cm
Funktion:

Das Wasser läuft auf der linken Seite in den Vortex. Durch den Seitlichen Einlauf kommt das Wasserin Rotation vobei sich grobschmutzteilchen unten Abetzen. Durch das Rohr in der Mitte fliest das Wasser von unten durch die 1. Kammer in diesen Fall Bürsten (Grobschutzreinigung). Das Wasser läuft dann von oben nach unten in die 2. Kammer und fliest wieder von unten durch in diesem Fall Japanmatte (Schmutz , Biokammer). Das Wasser macht immer diese auf ab Bewegung (upfloh)
3. Kammer Japanmatte als Biokammer und 4. Kammer Bioblocks und zu letzt die Aquarockkammer (Biokammer)






oben hier einen Centervortex C50
140*140*80cm für Teiche bis 50000 ltr und Koiteiche bis 25000 ltr.

Es handelt sich bei diesen Filtern um Kompaktgebaute 4 Kammer Filter wenn man die Vortexkammer nicht mitzählt.
Wie beim Reihenvortex durchfliest das Wasser die einzelnen Kammern von unten nach oben ! 

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oben ein Patronenfilter 
Maße (LxBxH) 295 x 80 x 93 Teichgröße max. 65.000 Teichgröße Koi 28.000 Max

Bei dieser Art des Filters handelt es sich um einen Reihenvortex jedoch ohne Upfloh kammern. Als Bioträger dienen hier die Patronen.






oben nun ein Filter aus der Kompaktreihe.
Abmessung in mm (L x B x H) 1200 x 800 x 760 
max. Durchfluss I/Std. 23000 
geeig. für Teiche mit Fischbesatz in m3 70 
geeig. für Teiche bis max. in m3 140 
Die mechanische Reinigung
Das Spezialsieb hält alle Schmutzpartikel bis zu einer Größe von 500 Micron zurück. Nachdem das Wasser durch die Spezialmatte geströmt ist und dort mit viel Sauerstoff angereichert wurde, fließt es in die sich darunter befindende Kammer und gelangt durch die Filterzonen zur nächsten Filterstufe (Individualkammer).
Die biologische Reinigung
In den sauerstoffreichen und sauerstoffarmen Zonen des Filters vermehren sich die auf den Oberflächen der jeweiligen Filtermaterialien siedelnden Nitrosomonas- und Nitrobakter-Bakterien. In verschiedenen Reaktionsprozessen sorgen sie für die Umwandlung des giftigen Ammoniums/ Ammoniaks über Nitrit in Nitrat und anschließend in gasförmigen Stickstoff. Die Individualkammer, welche sich kurz vor dem Filterablauf befindet, wird standardmäßig mit Zeolith ausgestattet. Hier können vom Betreiber auch andere anwendungsspezifische 

So jetzt muß ich ein wenig arbeiten werde später noch Rieselfilter und andere zufügen 

gruß

Olaf


----------



## Annett (7. Sep. 2005)

Hi Olaf,


das letzte Foto zeigt aber eindeutig einen Biot.. die Beschreibung dazu ist nicht Dein Ernst, oder?? Ist nicht bös gemeint... aber ich weiß, was fürn Mist der Hersteller da verspricht!
Und auch gasförmiger Stickstoff, also N2 wird da wohl so gut wie nie entstehen... sorry.. aber Verkaufsbeschreibungen der Hersteller werden Melanie wohl nicht weiter helfen ;-)
Die findest Du zuhauf bei ebay und Co. Und stimmen tun die wenigsten!


----------



## olafkoi (7. Sep. 2005)

Re Hi

Also leider muß ich Anett da recht geben   
Die Angaben sind von O... selbst aber meine Meinung ist O... gehört nicht an einen Fischteich !
Vergleicht einfach die Größen z.B. Reihenfilter gegen O.....

gruß 

Olaf


----------



## melemel (7. Sep. 2005)

echt toll die Beschreibungen! Ihr seid echt super! Ich kann mir vorstellen, das es auch für andere Teichneulinge ein sehr interessantes Thema ist! 
Ein wenig schlauer bin ich jetzt schon mal. Was ich also schon gelernt habe ist, das ein Vortex (Vorabscheider) sehr empfehlenswert ist in Verbindung mit einem Mehrkammerfilter mit möglichst großer Oberfläche für die nützlichen Bakterien, die das Teichwasser Biologisch reinigen sollen. Wenn ein Hersteller also schreibt, das ein Filter für Teiche bis 20.000 Liter mit Fischbesatz ausreicht kann ich davon ausgehen, das er sich eigentlich "verschrieben" hat und wohl eher 10.000 Liter meint? Eigentlich echt eine gemeine Sache für Teichanfänger   :cry: 

@Annett, 
anbei hab ich einfach noch mal ein Bild eingefügt- einen kleinen Ausschnitt unseres Teiches (der Rest ist ähnlich üppig bepflanzt, sieht man auf den Bildern in meiner Teichvorstellung leider nicht so toll weil die ja auch noch recht klein sind). Auf dem Bild sieht man schön- wir haben einen Bodengrund im ganzen Teich (Magersand/Lehm-Gemisch) und ich habe jetzt so ca. 150 Pflanzen aller Arten im Teich drin. 30 Repositionspflanzen sind gerade noch auf dem Weg zu mir als letzte Ergänzung für den hinteren, tieferen Bereich wo der Bachlauf mündet und für meine "Froschecke". Unsere Fische sind sehr brav und lassen alle Pflanzen in Ruhe ausser das __ Laichkraut und teilweise die __ Wasserpest. Da sollte es wegen der Bakterien und wegen der "Pflanzenfilterkraft" keine Probleme geben. 

Zwei linke Hände haben mein Feund und ich nun nicht, sonst wäre der Teicheigenbau wohl nicht möglich gewesen   
Doch wie schon gesagt fehlt der Platz. Ich hab hier nun schon so viel über die selbstgebauten Filter gelesen und die wurden ja alle mit Regentonnen gebaut und sehen alle so riesig aus. Unser Platzangebot für einen Filter ist jedoch auf ca. 1m2 beschränkt   

Gruß Mel


----------



## Annett (7. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Melanie,

1m²?
Wenn ich Deinen Garten so sehe... da ist noch viiiel Platz. 8)
Da passt auf jeden Fall ein Patronenfilter wie Thorsten ihn sein eigen nennt hin!
http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/ftopic871-0-asc-0.html
http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/ftopic492.html
http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/ftopic816.html
Einen Schwerkraftfilter kann man auch wunderbar unter einer Holzterrasse verschwinden lassen.
Dann verbraucht er eigentlich nicht wirklich viel Platz ;-)


----------



## melemel (7. Sep. 2005)

Hi Annett, 
das stimmt wir haben theoretisch noch über 1100 m2 Platz für einen Filter  
Aber ich könnte den Filter dann nicht in der unmittelbaren Nähe des Teiches eingraben! Auf dem Foto sieht man ganz gut: Der Teich ist direkt an zwei Grundstücksgrenzen gebaut. Dort ist also kein Platz mehr. Im unteren Teil des Bildes soll nächstes Jahr die Terasse mit dem Steg hin. Da könnte man schon noch was machen, aber wie verstecke ich da den ganzen Schlauchkram? Den Schlauch zum Filter könnte ich schon unterm Steg langführen aber wie bringe ich das gefilterte Wasser vom Filter hoch zum Bachlauf? Das sind gute 15 Meter und zum Bachlauf hoch eine Höhe von ca. 1,5 Meter. Schafft ein Filter das? Entsteht im Filter so viel Druck, das er das Wasser so weit und vor allem Hoch fördert? 
Ich werde morgen noch mal weiter wegen dem Filtereigenbau lesen.


----------



## Annett (7. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Melanie,

ich glaube wir haben an einander vorbei geredet.
Ein Schwerkraftsystem arbeitet so, dass die Pumpe erst in der letzten Kammer (auch Pumpenkammer genannt) sitzt.
Diese Pumpe macht dann nichts anderes als das gefilterte Wasser an jede gewünschte Stelle zu transportieren. 
Du brauchst also auch keinen noch so kleinen Filter der nach der Pumpe kommt (Biotec oder auch Druckfilter) zu verstecken.. weil alles vor der Pumpe kommt.
Allerdings sollte die Pumpe für die entsprechende Förderhöhe und -länge passend sein. (Reibungsverluste sind bei einigen Metern Schlauch nicht zu unterschätzen!)
Fazit: Den Filter mit der letzten Kammer so nah wie möglich an den Bachlauf einbauen.


----------



## olafkoi (7. Sep. 2005)

Hi Melanie 



			
				melemel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ein Hersteller also schreibt, das ein Filter für Teiche bis 20.000 Liter mit Fischbesatz ausreicht kann ich davon ausgehen, das er sich eigentlich "verschrieben" hat und wohl eher 10.000 Liter meint? Eigentlich echt eine gemeine Sache für Teichanfänger   :cry:



Nee nicht so sondern wenn da steht für Teiche bis..... gilt das meistens für teiche ohne Fischbesatz wenn da steht für Koiteiche bis... kannst du davon ausgehen das der Filter großgenug ist.

gruß

Olaf


----------



## olafkoi (7. Sep. 2005)

Re Hi 

Habe mal gestöbert und hab folgendes gefunden

[alb:2f96cc441a]1043[/alb:2f96cc441a]

auf diesem Pic sind die verschiedenen Filtervariationen Schwerkraft und gepumpt zu sehen. 

gruß

Olaf


----------



## Annett (7. Sep. 2005)

Hi Olaf,

O... schreibt auch auf Ihre Verpackungen der Biot..-Serie sie wären für Koiteiche bis... geeignet. Deshalb fallen ja auch soviel "Anfänger" darauf herein. (ich war einer davon!)
Die meisten Filterhersteller (vor allem die, die im Baumärkten usw. vertrieben werden) verars... die Kunden schlichtweg!
Sie verkaufen viel zu kleine Plastikeimer oder -kisten. Für ein Aquarium sind die sicherlich super geeignet.. aber nicht für x m³ Teichwasser mit Nährstoffeintrag aus der Luft (Laub, Pollen usw.).
Wenn dann die Wasserwerte schlecht werden wird den Kunden gesagt "schütten Sie dieses oder jenes Pülverchen rein" und schon dreht sich die Verkaufsmaschinerie weiter... 
Das man als Kunde lieber eine anständige Beratung möchte und vielleicht sogar einen größeren und gescheiten Filter+Pflanzen kaufen würde interessiert nicht!
Gerade bei Herstellern die nebenbei noch eine Menge "Teichpflegeprodukte" (die heißen echt so... *kopfschüttelt*) anbieten, kann es nicht funktionieren.. soll es ja auch gar nicht! 
Das ist meine Meinung dazu...

Wenn jeder Fischteich genug Pflanzen, ein Bodensubstrat und einen optimal dimensionierten Filter hätte, dann wären wir hier im Forum wahrscheinlich fast arbeitslos ;-) 
Und die meisten der lieben Verkäufer auch!

P.S.: Das zielt sicherlich nicht gegen Dich, Olaf.. aber mein Händler hier im benachbarten Halle stößt mir ab und an säuerlich auf  
An jeder Ecke zählt nur noch Wachstum und Gewinn.. ok... das ist Marktwirtschaft.. aber gesund ist das auf Dauer nicht. 
Sorry.. ist jetzt etwas OT geraten


----------



## olafkoi (7. Sep. 2005)

Re Hi 

Annett ich könnte dich knuddeln !!!!!!!!!
Genau für das was du gesagt hast hab ich mir klagen von "Mitbewerbern" eingefangen bei denen ich genau diese Geldgier moniert habe.
Leider zählt in unserer Gesellschaft nur der Aspekt Gewinn !

Ich bin und bleibe ein hasser der O... Filter und Baumarktfilter ! leider ist es mitlerweile soweit das wenn du O...Pumpen haben möchtest und verkaufen möchtest auch O.. Filter anbieten must ! sonnst bekommst nichts .
Genau das Problem mit O... meinte ich wie ich sagte vergleich mal 3,65m Filter für 45.000 Ltr Koiteich und O... 1,20m für 70m³ das funzt schon alleine wegen der menge an fehlender Biomasse net !

Und das du nicht mich meinst weiss ich !

gruß

Olaf


----------



## Annett (7. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Melanie,

damit Du mal noch eine Vorstellung bekommst, wie eine Schwerkraftanlage verschwinden kann: http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/viewtopic.php?t=695
Die Bilder von Kwoddel sind gut geworden... natürlich kann man sowas kleiner bauen.. muß man aber nicht, wenn genug Platz vorhanden ist ;-)


----------



## melemel (8. Sep. 2005)

Einen Superschönen guten Morgen, 

sehr interessanter Link von Annett welchen ich gerade durchgelesen habe. Hammer geniale Filteranlagen die die beiden Jungs da gebaut haben und dann noch ein eigenes Häuschen dafür, aber für doch eine Idee zu groß. Ich glaub diese Dimension kommt für mich nicht in Frage! Und ich glaub auch mein handwerkliches Geschick würde das nicht zulassen. 

Ich glaub für mich ist eher eine Reihenvortex oder ein Centervortex interessant. Ich werde mich da gleich mal mit beschäftigen. 

Viele Grüße aus dem sonnigen Schleswig-Holstein 
sendet Mel


----------



## Thorsten (8. Sep. 2005)

Moin Mel,

muss doch auch kurz was tippeln, leider bin ich immo ein bischen im Stress.

Rheienvortex-Centervortex:

eigentlich eine recht gute Wahl, aber diese Filteranlage ist auch groß und teuer.(Die Händler hier mögen mir verzeihen  )

Wenn Du dir mal genau anschaust wieviel Platz, der Patronenfilter und ein Spaltsieb einnimmt - ca. 1,5 qm.

An deiner Stelle würde ich wie folgt vorgehen,Vortex-Patronenfilter.
Die zwei Tonnen kannst Du später mit reichlicher Bepflanzung verstecken.(Gräser-Schillf)  

Aber schaue dir erstmal die Daten-Preise von den Fertiganlagen an, dann können wir heuteabend nochmal darüber reden.  

So muss los...bis später!


----------



## melemel (8. Sep. 2005)

Moin Thorsten,

stimmt, ganz günstig ist das ganze nicht. Da ich mir das ganze jedoch mit meinem Freund teile, ist aber nicht ganz so schlimm. 
Wenn ich mich jetzt sofort entscheiden müsste, würde ich genau diesen hier bei Ebay bestellen: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Reihen-Vortex-Te...710326742QQcategoryZ84142QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Den Preis finde ich eigentlich ok- die Sprucke bleibt mir nur bei den Centervortex weg- das ist mir eindeutig ein wenig zu viel. Vom Platz her müsste mein Freund sich halt was einfallen lassen um für die 2 Meter Länge eine Art Terasse hinterm Bachlauf zu bauen. 

Ist ein Selbstbau wirklich günstiger wenn man nicht nur die Materialien sondern auch die Zeit mit einrechnet? Und dann kommt noch die "Spezialterasse", die wir dann bauen müssten, um den Selbstbau darunter zu verstecken aber auch jederzeit zugänglich zu machen. 

Verstehen tue ich aber immer noch nicht wie das mit dem Ein- und Auslaufenden Wasser geht. Beim Selbstbau: muss da also eine Pumpe in den Teich die das Wasser zuerst zum Filter befördert und dann noch eine Pumpe, die das gefilterte Wasser zum Bachlauf bringt? 
Und wie ist das beim Vortex? Benötigt man da auch zwei Pumpen? Wie kommt das Wasser da wieder aus dem Filter in den Bachlauf? 

Sorry für diese Fragen, die für Spezies wahrscheinlich total lächerlich sind   

Gruß Mel


----------



## olafkoi (8. Sep. 2005)

Hi Melanie

Siehste und genau das haben Anett und ich dir versucht zu erklären   
In der Beschreibung steht für Teiche bis 35000 ltr und Koiteiche bis 20000 ltr.  :!:  Lt. Großhändler ist dieser Filter für Teiche bis 20000 ltr und  für Koiteiche bis 10.000 ltr. Ebay ist geduldig   und der Filter heist nicht Pond Star sondern Duro  und ist lt Hersteller für Teiche bis 20000 und Koiteiche bis 10000 ltr   

Und die Augenwäscherei zitat: 4 kammern (1x Vortex und 3 Kammern) ich lach mich wech !

gruß

Olaf


----------



## Annett (8. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Melanie,

egal ob Selbstbau oder nicht... bei Schwerkraftsystemen hast Du i.d.R. einzig und allein im letzten Teil des Filters die Pumpe(n) stehen.
So häckselt sie auch nicht erst noch den Dreck (nur so geht es ja bei gepumpten Systemen)... er läßt sich in größeren Partikeln eh viel besser entfernen.

Mit 2Pumpen, so wie Du es beschrieben hast, würde es auf Dauer nicht funktionieren.
Die Pumpen würden mit Sicherheit unterschiedliche Wassermengen befördern. (unterschiedliche Förderhöhen und Schlauchlängen) 
Entweder liegt der Filter dann irgendwann fast trocken oder er läuft andauernd über...

Normalerweise funktioniert ein Schwerkraftsystem so:
Das Wasser läuft per Schwerkraftprinzip aus dem Teich durch eine unterirdische Rohrleitung (sie liegt immer unterhalb des Teichniveaus, sonst funktioniert es nicht) in den Filter(vorher kann natürlich auch ein Vortex stehen). 
_Ähnlich Prinzip Regentonne mit Hahn-> mach mal einen 1,5m langen Schlauch an den Hahn... dann leg ihn auf den Boden... Hahn auf.. Wasser läuft... dann nimm den Schlauch... und heb ihn langsam bis über die Wasseroberfläche der Regentonne an!
_
Dafür brauchst Du einen Foliendurchbruch unterhalb des Wasserspiegels.
Das Wasser ist immer bestrebt in den verbundenen Behältern (Teich und Filter) den selben Füllstand zu erreichen.
Deshalb funktioniert das ja auch mit der Pumpe in der letzten Kammer.
Das Wasser läuft immer wieder nach (Voraussetzung: es verstopft nichts).

Wieso willst Du beim Selbstbau die Zeit mit einrechnen?
Wenn Ihr bei Euch die Zimmer selbst renoviert, rechnet Ihr doch sicherlich auch nicht so, oder?


----------



## Thorsten (8. Sep. 2005)

Hi Melanie,

also wesentlich günstiger ist garantiert ein "Selbstbaufilter".
Ich habe alles in allem um die max. 500 Euro ausgegeben.(inkl.Spaltsieb!-gebraucht)

Das Filtervolumen reicht immo für 20000l.

Die Zeit darfst Du natürlich nicht mit einrechnen, dass ist Hobby und macht doch Spaß.
Wenn Du etwas baust, dass ganze auch noch funktioniert, dann bist Du am ende mächtig Stolz! (wie beim Teichbau)

Das ist dann Belohnung genug und wenn die Frau (meine   ) noch sagt haste gut gemacht...was soll ich da noch sagen   

Wir können gerne mal einen Filter hier _entwerfen_, was Du generell benötigst!Eine Kostenaufstellung sollten wir auch hinbekomen.

Wieviel Platz hast Du denn nun zur Verfügung bzw. was kannst-willst Du vom Garten entbehren?

Hänge doch mal ein Bild an, wo der Filter hin soll.


----------



## melemel (9. Sep. 2005)

Guten Morgen wünsche ich an diesem schönen Freitag, 

eins muss ich ja noch mal wieder loswerden- ihr seid echt super!   
Mittler Weile bin ich hin und her gerissen zwischen einem gekaufen- und einem Selbstbaufilter. Und Recht habt ihr natürlich- die Zeit darf man nicht mit einrechnen. 

@Annett, noch mal zu dem Thema Schwerkraftsystem. Diesen Foliendurchbruch haben wir nun mal leider nicht also müssten wir doch mit einer Pumpe am Teichgrund arbeiten oder nicht? Oder kann ich ohne diesen Foliendurchbruch etwa einen Selbstbau oder Reihenvortex gleich vergessen?  :? 
@Thorsten, ich werde das Thema am Wochenende mal mit meinem Freund durchsprechen, denn er muss mir, wenn wir tatsächlich selber bauen, helfen- allein traue ich mir das nicht zu :? Wobei wir seid gestern wissen, das unser jetziger Filter nicht mehr so lange seiner Aufgabe standhält. Hatten ja bisher schönes klares Wasser, doch gestern war es erschreckend bräunlich. Beim Blick in den Filter sahen wir, das dieser total verdreckt war obwohl erst am Sonntag letzer Woche sauber gemacht und unser Bachlauf sieht superschlimm aus. Die Kiesel und Steine sind mit einer braunen, schmierigen Schicht überzogen- aber das soll jetzt nicht das Thema sein- die Wasserwerte sind nämlich ok, den Fischen geht es gut und daher mache ich mir nicht so viel Sorgen. 
Ich werde übers Wochenende mal Bilder machen von den Stellen an denen der Filter eingebaut werden könnte, denn es gibt halt eine Stelle am Teich wo wir den Filter gern hätten und eine Ausweichmöglichkeit. 

Ich wünsche jetzt schon ein superschönes Wochenende, denn ich bin erst ab Montag wieder online. 

Gruß Mel


----------



## olafkoi (9. Sep. 2005)

Morgen Melanie

Ich bin zwar net Annett   aber die Frage beantworte ich dir gerne.
Deinen Selbstbaufilter, Vortex ob Reihe oder Center kannst nicht vergessen. So wie du gesagt hast steht bei dir dann die Pumpe im Teich.

Siehe hier:

[alb:0755926aa6]1043[/alb:0755926aa6] machst du klick hier wird größer   da findest du die Varianten  

Ich selber habe einen Selbstbaufilter am Musterteich werde den mal knipsen heute 

Und jetzt zu den braunen Film das sind zu 99% Braunalgen oder Kieselalgen

gruß

Olaf


----------



## Thorsten (9. Sep. 2005)

Hi Melanie,

wenn wir wissen, in wie weit wir uns "austoben" dürfen    im Bezug auf die Größe, werden wir Dir mal einen Filter zusammenstellen.



*@all*

habt Ihr ein paar Vorschläge im Vorfeld? 
Wie würdet Ihr das "Problem" lösen?


----------



## Annett (10. Sep. 2005)

Hi Melanie,

im Gegensatz zu Olaf bin ich der Meinung, dass ein Foliendurchbruch (kein Bodenablauf!!) durchaus auch nachträglich möglich ist.
Hab ich schon mehrfach gelesen...
Mit Rohren kann man dann innerhalb des Teiches auch bis zum Grund gehen.

Ihr solltet wissen, an welche Stelle der Filter kommt und gleich noch über einen Skimmer mit nachdenken...

Wenn es dann daran geht, den Filter anzuschließen, senkt Ihr den Wasserspiegel im Teich mittels Pumpe ab (Das Wasser könnt Ihr natürlich größtenteils in Tonnen usw. zwischenlagern). 
Vom Filter aus buddelt Ihr bis zur Teichfolie.
Immer unterhalb des eigentlichen Teichniveaus bleiben!!
Dann wird der Foliendurchbruch geschaffen (dazu bitte Thorsten oder Olaf fragen.. oder andere Schwerkraftsystembesitzer ;-) ich besitze noch ein gepumptes System).
Ihr könnt ja mal schauen, welche Stelle sich möglichst nahe am Filter befindet (vor allem ohne viele Bögen zu erreichen ist) und für einen Durchbruch geeignet erscheint.

@all,

hat denn hier niemand noch weitere Tipps für Melanie?
Laßt Euch nicht so [-o< 
  :razz:


----------



## olafkoi (10. Sep. 2005)

Re Hi Annett 

Sach mal wo hab ich das gesagt (geschrieben)
Das ein nachträglicher Einbau net möglich ist   
Das muß dann natürlich korigiert werden   


gruß

Olaf


----------



## Annett (10. Sep. 2005)

Ups,  

sorry... ich habe das "nicht" glattweg überlesen  
_imbodenversinkt_


----------



## sanke10 (10. Sep. 2005)

*Filter*

Hallo Melanie !

Ein Filter kann nie groß genug sein ,und ein Schwerkraftfilter hat die beste Filterleistung .Spare nicht beim Filterkauf den Du würdest es später
bereuen .Laß Dich vom Fachmann beraten (Olafkoi-oder Koi Dicount  usw.) Auf jedenfall einen Mehrkammerfilter und davor ein Spaltsieb und beim Schwerkraftfilter stehen die Pumpen in der letzten Kammer und brauchen nur klares Wasser zu fördern. Ich habe meine Filteranlage auch selber gebaut und alles läuft Super .Reinigungsdauer 1 x die Woche ca 10-15 Minuten. Bei mir läuft das Schmutzwasser gleich in den Kanal und das abgelassene Wasser füllt sich automatisch wieder auf. Schaue bei mir unter www. dann Filterbau . Ein paar Bilder vorweg.

 Viele grüße und guten Erfolg beim Buddeln

                                   Lenhart


----------



## sanke10 (10. Sep. 2005)

*Filter*

Hallo Melanie !

 Noch ein paar Blder von meiner Filteranlage,Selbstbauen macht spaß
und man kann viel Geld sparen.



                           Lenhart


----------



## olafkoi (10. Sep. 2005)

Hi Lenhart

Super gemacht !
Würdest du dich an eine Beratung mit ideen beteiligen ?
Thorsten und ich wollen ihr mal eine Selbstbauvariante zusammenstellen.
Wo hast du die blauen behälter her ? die sind doch kleiner wie die Schüttgutboxen (120x100x75cm) oder ?

gruß

Olaf


----------



## sanke10 (11. Sep. 2005)

*Filter*

Hallo Olaf !

Nartürlich gebe ich gerne meine Erfahrung im Filter- oder Teichbau weiter . Die blauen Behälter kann ich leider nicht mehr Besorgen . die maße sind Br. 118  L. 0.95  H . 115 cm

              Lenhart


----------



## melemel (12. Sep. 2005)

Guten Morgen liebe Teichfories, 

@Lenhart, erst einmal möchte ich dir zu deinem ersten Fohlen mit den drei weißen Stiefeln gratulieren. Der ist wirklich gelungen- sehr sehr hübsch! 

Aber da das hier ja ein Teichforum ist, also wieder zurück zum Thema Teich (-technik).   Nachdem mein Freund am Freitag wegen eines Filter-Selber-Bau noch alles andere als begeistert war, hat er gestern Abend beim Griechen um die Ecke sein ok dazu gegeben und findet den Gedanken gar nicht mehr so schlecht und ich auch nicht. Baubeginn wird jedoch erst ca. März nächsten Jahres sein wenn die Wetterverhältnisse es da schon zulassen und auch unsere Konten sich wieder ein wenig erholt haben (unser Teichbau wurde doch ein wenig teurer und größer als ursprünglich geplant)  ! Und dieses Jahr haben wir einfach noch zu viel zu tun, was die letzen 3 Monate wegen des Teichbaus liegen geblieben ist. 

Einen nachträglichen Foliendurchbruch werden wir jedoch nicht machen. Wir würden lieber mit zwei Pumpen arbeiten. Ein Skimmer war für nächstes Jahr sowieso schön eingeplant.

Nun zum Platz und Standort des geplanten Filters. 
Ich hab ein Bild eingefügt wo man das ganz gut sehen kann. 
Auf dem Bild sieht man unsere beiden See-/Teichrosenkörbe. Der linke steht im Moment auf zwei Waschbetonplatten. Dort soll ein Steg drauf. Der Steg soll über den Kieselstrand bis zum Teichrand verlaufen. Unter dem Steg soll der Skimmer, Kabel, Schläuche usw. versteckt werden! Die Holzterasse soll an den Steg anschließen und wird dann dort sein, wo die Pflanzen und die Schubkarre auf dem Bild steht. Die Terasse selber wird ca. 3 * 4 Meter groß. Der einzige Knackpunkt den ich sehe, ist der Weg der dann zum Bachlauf hoch zu überwältigen ist. Da brauchen wir sicherlich eine ziemlich kräftige, teure Pumpe oder? Hab auf dem zweiten Bild (hat das System hier an erste Stelle gesetzt) mal den Weg eingezeichnet den es zu überwinden gilt. Schon ganz schön lang oder? Geht das überhaupt? 

Viele Grüße aus dem heut grauen Schleswig-Holstein
sendet Mel


----------



## bonsai (12. Sep. 2005)

Hi Mel,
wenn Du den Weg vom Filter zum Wasserfalls nicht mit einem Schlauch sondern mit 50er oder besser 70er KG-Rohre verlegst, verringert sich der Reibungswiderstand und die Pumpe schafft einen größeren Wasserdurchsatz, möglichst keine 90° Winkel sondern lieber 2x 45° Bögen nutzen, auch dadurch wird der Widerstand als begrenzender Faktor reduziert.
Gestatte mir noch eine Bemerkung zum Wasserfall.
Obwohl wir Schleswig-Holsteiner ja selten heißes Sommerwetter haben, trägt so ein Wasserfall in der warmen Jahreszeit zu einer erheblichen Erwärmung des Teichwassers bei, im Herbst und Winter zur starken Abkühlung. Der Wasserfall muss oder sollte nicht immer durchlaufen. Deiner Zeichnung entnehme ich, das der Wasserfall aus dem Filter gespeist werden soll. Die Leistung der Pumpe für den Wasserfall muss dann weniger Durchsatz haben, als die Pumpe, die Teichwasser in den Filter pumpt.
 Weiter viel Spaß bei Bau und Planung

Norbert


----------



## Annett (13. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Melanie,

sorry dass ich da jetzt nochmal nachharke... 
Was meintest Du mit: 



			
				melemel schrieb:
			
		

> Einen nachträglichen Foliendurchbruch werden wir jedoch nicht machen. Wir würden lieber mit [highlight=red:70119bb279]zwei[/highlight:70119bb279] Pumpen arbeiten. Ein Skimmer war für nächstes Jahr sowieso schön eingeplant.
> .
> ....
> Auf dem Bild sieht man unsere beiden See-/Teichrosenkörbe. Der linke steht im Moment auf zwei Waschbetonplatten. [highlight=red:70119bb279]Dort soll ein Steg drauf[/highlight:70119bb279].



 
Bitte erkläre das einer "alten Frau" 8) nochmal ganz in Ruhe... 
Kann sein, dass ich auf der Leitung stehe, aber ich sehe bei dieser Vorgehensweise massive bauliche und technische Probleme! ;-)


----------



## melemel (13. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Annett, 
naja, vielleicht bin ich ja bei diesem Thema auch total untalentiert und meine Vorstellungskraft lässt mich im Stich aber ich dachte mir, das das Wasser ja irgendwie in den Filter reinkommen muss und irgendwie auch wieder raus bzw. zum Bachlauf hoch?

Gruß Mel


----------



## Thorsten (13. Sep. 2005)

Hi Melanie,

sorry das ich mich jetzt erst zu Wort melde, habe immo ein bischen Stress   

Also das mit den zwei Pumpen ist mir jetzt klar,
nur wird das so nicht funktionieren bzw. ist recht umständlich.

Warum willst Du das Wasser von dem Filter, wieder hoch zum Bachlauf führen?

Baue den Filter so, dass dein "gefiltertes" Teichwasser aus dem Filter - über/durch den Bachlauf in den Teich zurück fließt.(Wie hoch ist der Bachlauf denn?)

Das würde Sinn machen.   


P.S:
Sollen wir denn mit den Planen schon mal anfangen? , bauen kannst Du ihn ja später immer noch wenn wieder Geld da ist.


----------



## juergen-b (13. Sep. 2005)

hallo zusammen,

hab mal kurz reingelesen - finde beides nicht gut.

wie thorsten schrieb - 2 pumpen hintereinander * geht nicht*
--- filter hochstellen wie thorsten schrieb gibt auf dauer zuviel verlust, * schlecht*
.......... soll im filter jemals die größe - durchflußleistung geändert werden passt der bachlauf nicht mehr.
--- wie norbert schrieb - auskühlung aufheizung durch den bachlauf.

einzig vernünftige lösung ist in meinen augen 2 separate pumpen und zwei vollkommen getrente systeme - 1 x filter und 1 x bachlauf dadurch kann der bachlauf nach belieben abgestellt oder gedrosselt werden und der filter bleibt in seiner kapazität unberührt !
..... sollte der bachlauf auch als pflanzenfilter fungieren so benötigt er eh einen weit geringeren durchlauf als der biofilter.

gruß jürgen


----------



## melemel (14. Sep. 2005)

Hallo und Guten Morgen, 

es ist ja nicht dringend mit dem Filter und daher ist das zeitliche überhaupt nicht wichtig. Planen könnt ihr aber natürlich schon jetzt wenn etwas Zeit dafür da ist. Wir werden mit dem ganzen anfangen, sobald Zeit dafür ist. Spätestens sobald es nächstes Jahr nicht mehr friert und wir mit dem Buddeln anfangen können. 

Das mit dem gefilterten Wasser und dem Bachlauf und dein Einwand verwirrt mich aber gerade. Ich hatte mir das folgendermaßen gedacht: 
- eine Pumpe steht im Teich an einer tiefen Stelle und pumpt 
   das "verschmutze" Teichwasser in den Filter. 
- das Wasser läuft durch die einzelnen "Filtertonnen
- eine zweite Pumpe steht in der letzten Tonne in der das "gefilterte,     
   saubere" Wasser ist
- diese zweite Pumpe befördert das saubere Wasser zum Bachlauf von 
  dem es dann wieder zurück in den Teich läuft. 
Olaf hat so eine Variante schon mal aufgezeigt mit einer Pumpe die im Teich ist. Das ganze halt auch wirklich nur mit dieser einen Pumpe. Reicht da der Druck den aus, das das Wasser vom Filter alleine wieder in den Teich läuft? Den Höhenunterschied bis zum Bachlauf zu überwinden geht damit aber sicherlich nicht oder? Ich glaub ich muss doch noch mal zu Olaf fahren und mir das live angucken! 

Jürgens Einwand verstehe ich schon, aber wie machen es dann andere ohne Schwerkraft aber mit Bachlauf oder Wasserfall? Laufen die wirklich alle getrennt? Für mich hört es sich so an, als ob eine „Foliendurchführung“ fast unausweichlich ist wenn ich keine zwei getrennten Systeme am Teich haben möchte? 

Ich habe mal eine grobe Zeichnung meiner Vorstellung aufgemalt. Ich hoffe ihr werdet schlau daraus und vor allem hoffe ich, das ihr was erkennen könnt sonst mache ich das noch mal größer. 
Ist meine Vorstellung  umsetzbar? 

Viele Grüße sendet Melanie


----------



## sanke10 (14. Sep. 2005)

*Filter*

Hallo ! Ich finde die Meinung von Thorsten am besten.Bei mir läuft der Bachlauf das ganze Jahr .Im Sommer kann er den Teich ruhig ein bisschen aufheizen , und im Winter kann man den Durchfluß etwas  mit einem Drehzahlregler reduzieren  .  Im Winter muß die Pumpe sowieso etwas höher gestellt werden ,um das etwas wärmere Wasser nicht am Teichboden abzupumpen . 
Da ich eine Schwerkraftfilteranlage habe  regel ich es bei mir mit zwei Pumpen ,ich schalte im Winter eine ab . und habe noch nie probleme damit gehabt  .Ich mache es seit 10 Jahren so .

          Gruß Lenhart


----------



## Annett (14. Sep. 2005)

Hallo @all,

wie wäre es, wenn man einige Vorschläge kombiniert?
Z.B. so:
Foliendurchbruch->Schwerkraftfilter->1 oder 2Pumpen in der Pumpenkammer->eine zum Bachlauf und eine auf kürzerem Wege zurück in den Teich.
Die Idee mit der Drosselmöglichkeit der Pumpe(n) würde ich ebenfalls im Auge behalten!

Begründung:
Die Vorteile des Schwerkraftsystems liegen ja darin, dass ich 
-im Teich selbst keine Pumpe brauche (in der Pumpenkammer kommt man zu Wartungszwecken viel besser ran + sie verdrecken fast nicht), 
-der Filter auch im Winter durchlaufen kann (ohne eine zusätzliche Auskühlung des Teiches + keine erneute Einlaufphase im nächsten Frühjahr), 
-geringere Höhenförderung der Pumpe (bei kurzem Weg ohne Bachlauf)->dadurch mehr Durchfluß bei gleicher Pumpengröße usw.

Wenn der Zulauf zum Filter groß genug angelegt wird, sodass ein Zuschalten des Bachlaufes nicht zum Leerpumpen des Filters führt(davon gehe ich aus)... dann könnte man die meiste Zeit des Jahres über den kürzeren Rücklauf arbeiten. Das heißt: keine unerwünschte Erwärmung oder Auskühlung durch den Bachlauf!
Natürlich kann man das auch mit einer Pumpe realisieren.(entweder 2 Schläuche nach Bedarf umklemmen oder mit einem Y-Stück splitten... die gibt es sogar mit Hähnen bis 1,5'; wenn ich mich nicht irre).
Aber falls die eine Pumpe dann ausfällt (wahrscheinlich ist dann gerade Sonntag), ist die Filterbiologie fast genauso schnell platt wie bei einem gepumpten System.

Was haltet Ihr davon  

@Melanie
Es wird nicht funktionieren, wenn Du mit einer Pumpe in den Filter pumpst und mit der anderen wieder heraus! 
Du wirst *nie* die exakt gleiche Wassermenge hinein- und herausbefördern! 
Das funktioniert schon nicht durch die unterschiedlichen Reibungsverluste (vers. Schlauchlängen und Förderhöhen der beiden Pumpen). 
Und ob zwei baugleiche Pumpen eines Herstellers bei gleichen Bedingungen auf den Milliliter genau pumpt.. da habe ich arge Zweifel! 
Mal abgesehen davon. 
Was ist, wenn sich ein Sandkörnchen im "Pumpenrad" verklemmt und damit für Reibung sorgt?
Die Gefahr, dass der Filter entweder überläuft (das könnte man noch lösen) oder leergepumpt wird, ist in meinen Augen einfach viel zu groß  :!:

EDIT: bitte stell doch bei Gelegenheit die Zeichnung nochmal etwas größer ein... die Umrisse sind ja zu erkennen, aber die Schrift nur teilweise (oder brauch ich doch ne Brille?  ) ... Du kannst hier locker 640x480 einstellen (geht auch noch größer)


----------



## juergen-b (14. Sep. 2005)

hallo zusammen,
für mich stellt sich einfach die frage - WAS WILL ICH ?

will ich eine anlage die ganz einfach für den moment funktioniert und in der anschaffung gering ist ?
..... oder will ich so bauen daß ich mit relativ geringem aufwand erweitern kann, oder änderungen einbringen kann,wenn sich verschiedene parameter ändern, will ich die betriebskosten so gering wie möglich halten un den wartungsaufwand minimiren ?

wie war das doch mit den hifi kompaktanlagen - ein gerät defekt und den ganzen turm wegwerfen  ::? 

den vorschlag von anett finde ich bis auf kleine details ganz vernünftig !

wenn ein biofilter mit einem bachlauf kombiniert wird finde ich es falsch die gesamte wassermenge ohne reguliermöglichkeit durch einen bachlauf zurückzuschicken, dadurch ist der bachlauf nur regulierbar durch eine änderung der wassermenge die durch den biofilter läuft - und dies kann bei fischbesatz fatal sein.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Annett (17. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

könntest Du mir vielleicht noch sagen, welche Details Du anders machen würdest?
Bei uns steht sicherlich auch noch der eine oder andere Teichbau an... und so ähnlich sollte der nächste Filter eigentlich gebaut werden 

Danke.

@Melanie
Na, wie siehts bei Euch aus?
Habt Ihr Euch schon miteinander beraten können?


Schönes Wochenende an alle Lesenden!


----------



## Thorsten (17. Sep. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

also Annett´s Vorschlag ist nicht schlecht, aber eine Pumpe sollte dann reichen.

Den Rücklauf würde ich teilen, mittels einem T-Stück (1.Bachlauf 2.Teich direkt)

Hat sonst keiner einen Vorschlag...kommt Leute, immer raus damit!


----------



## HKL (18. Sep. 2005)

*Foliendurchbruch*

Moin!
Wenn ich hier mal eine Frage dazwischen werfen darf?
Ich stehe auch vor dem Problem im nächsten Jahr meine Filteranlage umzugestalten bzw. von einem vorhandenen Biotec auf einen vernünftigen Filter umzusteigen. Bin leider auch auf die achsotollenOsaseProspekte hereingefallen und habe mich da falsch beschenken lassen.
Generell würde ich schon gern auf einen Schwerkraftfilter (Eigenbau/Fertigkauf - mal schaun) umsteigen, nur habe ich das gleiche Problem mit dem nachträglichen Foliendurchbruch. Eigentlich habe ich kaum eine Chance komplett unter den Teich zu kommen. Und zwar so das man dort noch etwas arbeiten kann. Somit stellt sich die Frage nach einem seitlichen Durchbruch. Ist das möglich? Und wenn ja wie?
Ich denke das passt hierher.
Danke im voraus.
Cu,
Holger


----------



## Thorsten (18. Sep. 2005)

Grüß dich Holger,

schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen...  :razz:   

Schau mal hier Vieleicht hilft´s ........


----------



## HKL (18. Sep. 2005)

Hi Thorsten!
Vom Ansatz her grundsätzlich schon. Aber unterm Strich stehen da ja nur Ideen und von einem Seitendurchbruch mit Tankkonnektoren bin ich nicht wirklich überzeugt...............
Cu,
Holger


----------



## melemel (19. Sep. 2005)

Hallo und Guten Morgen, 

puh, bin jetzt schnell mal hier. Wurde letzte Woche in ein Projektteam gezogen und nun bleibt mir erst mal keine Zeit mehr für privates  :cry: Habe das Tema Filtereigenbau nun etwas zurück schieben müssen. 

Mein Freund ist nun auch nicht mehr so begeistert denn er will auf gar keinen Fall einen Foliendurchbruch!  Das ist ihm einfach zu heikel und er meint, das der Teich dann immer eine Schwachstelle haben wird und das will er nicht.  :? 

Gruß Mel


----------

